# This made me sick to look at



## ElectricBlueJackDempsey (Aug 4, 2010)

A perfect example of an extremely overstocked tank :-(

55 gal aquarium w/fish


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

TBH his water level bothers me more.


----------



## onemanswarm (Jan 3, 2012)

Yikes! How is that possible?


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

WOW, thats terrible!!


----------



## Boscobear (Jan 7, 2012)

*I can make you sicker*

If your WalMart carries live fish, don't look. I bet mucho dollars, you will see more fish than water in those 10 gallon tanks. Now it gets worse, there will be a couple dead fish in each and every tank, guaranteed.

I just looked again about 3 hours ago, sick people that run this coop-selling operation for WalMart. I was at Walmart for other items, not fish, or fish products. I am going to write an email message to WalMart tonight. Give their people a chance to correct this terrible sight. I think I'll get a response from them. I do not want Peta involved. This is animal cruelity, and I bet WalMart does not know it exist.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

:shock: There's a pacu in there. I also think I see some gourami. "This is a great deal, we just have too many tanks to keep up with." :roll: No kidding. Can't even be bothered to do basic research on the fish you have. 

I would be scared to see the rest of this person's tanks.


----------



## angella (Dec 21, 2011)

That was a pretty crazy tank. Probably would be a good deal, if you separated the fish and stuff xD
But I mean the environment itself wasn't even decent. No plants, fake or real.


----------



## ElectricBlueJackDempsey (Aug 4, 2010)

thekoimaiden said:


> :shock: There's a pacu in there. I also think I see some gourami. "This is a great deal, we just have too many tanks to keep up with." :roll: No kidding. Can't even be bothered to do basic research on the fish you have.
> 
> I would be scared to see the rest of this person's tanks.


I know, its terrible. I also see a banded Leporinus in there. I hope someone in my area who has a very large tank, rescues these poor fish.


----------



## Stoke88 (Nov 14, 2011)

Don't even get me started on Wal-Mart and their fish department. I tried talking to one of the idiots who was working in the fish department but that was a joke. He knew that fish lived in water and that was about it. Those fish are so badly taken care of its ridiculous. I bet more fish die in those tanks than are sold. :roll:


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

I may be wrong but I have seen people do that to tanks to get rid of fish they no longer want.

Throw them in a tank, take a picture and make it seem that they have worked out in the tank. 
Worst I ever saw was a silver arowana at 22" sat in 32g gallon tank on kijjii once, was almost as long as the tank..there was no physical way it would have been able to turn in that tank...person had it in a 180g but no longer wanted it and was not selling the big tank so put it in the 32g to sell it.


----------



## Boscobear (Jan 7, 2012)

*Humans are not always Human being*

You're right Taz, some people just don't want their pets after a while. I call them "Puppy lovers". We all see them, with their new puppy, riding in the car with puppy in hand behind the steering wheel. We see them walking the puppy, and playing with it. When that puppy grows up, it is thrown out back, tied on a rope, and left out in the rain. " Did anyone feed the dog *lately*?"
I just made a great deal for a 125 gallon aquarium. The selling point of the deal was that I told them I would take great care of her Discus, and Angel fish. I told her how I would make their habitat a lot better than it is today.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Wow that is bad I agree I hope they find a nice home in a much larger tank.


----------

